# Should I rescue?



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I was at an LPS today and in the back, they had about 150 TINY guppies in a thirty gallon. It was dark, no heater or filter, scum was all over the sides and there was nothing in there but fish and an airstone. They had no color and were smaller than the baby bettas at petsmart. they were all about this big:
----------, some even smaller. They were so small, they must've just hatched or something. The staff called them "feeder guppies". I felt really bad and wanted to rescue a few. I know the chances of survival are extremely low, and that fish eat other fish and no one can help it, but I just can't help it but ask, do you think it would be a good idea to take, say, five or six home and try to help them? I didn't get a picture of the tank but it is something all of you would rant about(including me). The other tanks were clean, equipped with heaters and filters and healthy looking fish.:-?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

If your heart can't take it, do it! Does your LFS have a return policy for deceased animals? If they don't make it, you can take them back, and try again or save the money.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I think I'll go do it. I can't ever stand looking at animals treated that way. When my class did a lesson an animal cruelty, I hid in the bathroom. I couldn't look at all. Wish me luck!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

-hat tip- Good luck to you!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If you go for it, I would keep them away from other fish for awhile. I have heard that the feeder fish - goldfish and guppies - alot of times are sick. 
I'm sure the guppies would tank you if they could. Its much nicer to go to a loving home then ending up as food for a snake or bigger fish


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah. Does anyone have tips on how to make the car ride less stressful? It is going to be, like, 30 minuets because the bridge is broken so we have to take an annoying lot of random roads to get there. 

Also, are there any guppy sites/forums that I should go to for more info? I heard that guppies will thrive in room temp water (in my case, 74-76 degrees.) Is this true? Do you think it is possible that the guppies are adults just with stunted growth? How can I tell? If they really are adults, could I just feed them the stuff I feed my neon tetras (flakes)? How would I care for them if they are fry? I've tried to do research but the sites all give me different info. One said that fry will do best in 80 degree water, while the other site said they will do best in 75 degree water. I'm very confused. 
Thanks!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

A 30 minute car ride shouldn't be a problem. You can wrap the bag in a towel or coat to help insulate it so the water temp doesn't fluxuate as much and it also keeps the bag dark - both of which help reduce stress.

Guppies are remarkably hardy fish. They can be kept at temperatures from 64*-82*F, so room temperature would work, but they should have a heater as temperature changes can be stressful (if not deadly). Fry are pretty easy to care for, I just feed mine the same food I feed the adults, only powdered, 2-3 times a day and they do pretty darn well. Here's a link to TFK's Guppy care sheet, put together by some very good fishkeepers - http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/guppy/

As for other forums, I'd check out this site's sister/parent site, TFK. The username/password you use here works there, so you don't technically have to join it. They have a "livebearers" subforum under the "Freshwater and Tropical Fish" section. The people there are awesome - they can tell you everything you'll ever need to know about fishkeeping, and then some :lol:


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks! Why didn't I think of TFK LOL!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Some people treat feeder fish really bad. Probably because they are just going to be eaten


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

The thought of "feeder" fish always made me sad :< Yeah, big fish and such need to eat too but they always look so sad. I have the hardest time in pet stores avoiding the fish all together.

More often than not they are unhealthy. They're mass bred just to live long enough to feed another fish. The goldfish my Mother in Law kept in the fountain were feeders and the sole survivor lives in my tank and he's lovely. But that's one fish out of like 20 that were bought.

Good luck and post pics  Even if they only live awhile you gave them better conditions in that short time than they would have got at the store.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I usually have no problem with feeder animals since everything has to eat. But I do have an issue when feeder animals are mistreated for a couple reasons. 

-They are alive and should be treated with respect, even though they are bred to be food.
-A feeder animal that is kept in sub-par conditions and fed poor quality food will not have as much nutritional value as a healthy feeder would.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> I usually have no problem with feeder animals since everything has to eat. But I do have an issue when feeder animals are mistreated for a couple reasons.
> 
> -They are alive and should be treated with respect, even though they are bred to be food.
> -A feeder animal that is kept in sub-par conditions and fed poor quality food will not have as much nutritional value as a healthy feeder would.


Absolutely. You are what you eat, after all. If you feed your fish or other pet a live food that is not of proper quality, one can assume you will get the same from your pet.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree with you all. Another one of my LPS (you don't know how many we have around here) has feeder goldfish. I can't stand it. The rest of the fish (especially bettas) have decent homes but the goldfish are all cramped in a 20 gallon. There are usually 70-80 in there and there is no decor. Just a filter and an airstone and a bunch of dead ones. 

I'm getting them this weekend. I will buy 4 or 5 of them and they will go in a ten gallon with a hood. I will feed them normal fish food, just in powder form. I will also give them freeze dried brine shrimp. I feel like I am saying an oath or somethingLOL. The tank will have a light. It will not have any gravel but will be stocked with plants. It will not have a filter but water will be changed every day. there will also be an airstone. Water conditioner will be used.

A FEW WEEKS LATER: The tank will have gravel and a gentle filter. I might buy a few more plants. There diet will change to normal fish food. The rest will be the same as above. Oh, and I will test the water every day when i first get them and every week once they are stronger and healthier.

Does anyone see any flaws within my plan? If so, please tell me!

Edit: I forgot, since they're so tiny, will it be safe to treat them if they have any sickness? Or will the medicine just kill them?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Don't see any except no mention that you'll post progress photos. c:


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, of course I'll do that LOL!  Will it be safe to use meds like Pimafix, Melafix, aq salt, epsom salt, peas etc if they are sick?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Well the tea tree oil in the meds is toxic to pets in general, I personally would go against it.

Not sure about the salts though.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So has you decided to rescue?


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

'Kay, Hershey.
Bryana, yup, I'm rescuing:lol:


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay. This is a problem I'm sure to face. Refusal to eat. How will I get them to eat?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

What food are you feeding and how long have you had them?


----------



## lakemalawifish (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow!!! Thank you for being such a good person and doing something for these fish! Just reading these posts made my heart hurt  We have rescued fish from pet stores that were either being picked on or in tanks with the wrong fish that could hurt them. My daughter works at a LFS and sometimes when she visits other pet stores she will literally pick a fish out of a tank with her hand a move it to another tank, she has not gotten caught yet! Brad and I have purchased tanks with fish several times and taken care of sick fish and either kept them in our tanks or re-homed them. I ADMIRE YOU! for your big heart and your kindness!!! AWESOME!!!


----------

